# Holy Smokes...



## Collinsfam_WY (Nov 9, 2006)

2011 SuperDuty...

February 25, 2010

To: All Ford Dealers
Subject: EFC0201896DC 2011MY Super Duty Specifications/Pricing Announcement

We are excited to announce specifications and pricing information for the all-new 2011MY Super Duty - America's Most Capable Truck. This new level of capability, combined with unparalleled durability, enhanced towing and off-road features, and advanced technologies ensure Super Duty will continue to be the dominant player in the Heavy Duty truck segment.

All-New 2011MY Super Duty leads the Heavy-Duty Segment in Power, Capability, and Fuel Efficiency

The most capable heavy duty truck in America just became the most powerful and the most fuel efficient with gas and diesel engines. Highlights include:

"Fuel economy on the all-new 2011 Ford F-Series Super Duty equipped with the 6.7L Power Stroke® V-8 diesel engine averages an 18 percent improvement for pickup models, up to 25 percent improvement for chassis cabs versus 2010 models. Trucks equipped with new base 6.2-liter V-8 gas engine average a 15 percent improvement versus 2010.
The all-new Ford-engineered, Ford-designed, Ford-built 6.7L Power Stroke V-8 turbocharged diesel engine has best-in-class torque of 735 ft.-lb. (at 1,600 rpm) and best-in-class 390 horsepower (at 2,800 rpm) - 85 ft.-lb. and 40 horsepower more than the outgoing product - with best-in-class fuel economy; new engine is B20 biodiesel compatible as well.
All-new 6.2L V-8 gas engine also best-in-class with 385 horsepower and 405 ft.-lb. of torque - 85 more horsepower and 40 ft.-lb. of torque more than the current 5.4-liter V-8 gas engine - combined with class-leading fuel economy and E85 compatibility.
The all-new powertrains are the backbone of the new 2011 F-Series Super Duty, which has class-leading towing capability of 26,400 pounds and best-in-class payload capability of 6,520 pounds"

Rest can be found here...

TDG - 2011 SD Specs

2 Comments. 
1. Boy am I ever glad that when we decided on a gasser we went ahead and grabbed up a V10 instead of waiting on the new 6.2 motor. We get fantastic torque out of the V10 that the new one doesn't come close to...especially with the few mods I have done to get mine to around 510tq.

*2. 735tq at 1600rpm coupled to that new 6spd? My word Nathan!!! You guys rock!*

-CC

ps...one post in that thread is as follows:

"still much confusion on the HP/TQ ratings for the 6.7L. Im now being told that the numbers were reduced a hair last week and the words mostly "marketing" reasons were mentioned. I was also told that there is still time for change"


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

I went and read the article.. I thought it was funny how they knock the old 6.4 and saying how much better the new scorp engine is. Typical.

Will be intersting to see if ford nailed it.

On the power, both the dodge tranny and the gm allison can easilly handle 735 torque. But both of those wouldnt have a warranty anymore and the ford will.

Cant wait to see if its







! There is a guy in our yard with a 6.7 dodge that makes 400hp and 800 tq at the rear wheels. It is one really fast dually. That ford will be a hot rod in factory trim.

Carey


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

This new 6.2 gasser takes the place of the V10 right Curtis?

You have a 5speed auto right?

I bet that engine will be hooked to a 6 speed, so maybe it wont be quite so bad.

Would be a really fun engine in a 1/2 ton though!

Carey


----------



## Collinsfam_WY (Nov 9, 2006)

Right - I have the 5R110 5spd Torqshift. The 2011's will have the 6R140 6spd in all configurations...yeah...I think they are deleting the manuals. I believe that the engine makes more power and a little more torque in the 1/2 tons. I would bet they changed the camshaft profiles in the SuperDuty's so that the torque comes on more quickly than in the 1/2 tons.

-CC


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

Yeah pretty sure the manuals are gone. Read that somewhere too.

With that much power a manual has to be treated awfully nice. The clutch is the weak link. Shoot my truck is prolly 100 less torque and it eats clutches. I think Im gonna have to do another soon. Youd need a 15 inch clutch to handle that new scorp motor.. lol

I thought the torque would be a bit better too on the 6.2. If it just had about 25-30tq. more, I think with a 6 speed it might be somewhat comparable to the v10.

Well you called that one right Curtis. You got one of the best gassers ever made. Love your truck!

Carey


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

Hey Curtis, you do know your torque number in that v10 of yours is equal to a 7.3 powerstroke from like 99-2003..

Those V10's are just hosses.

I was looking for a smiley face with a muscle arm, lol Hey we need one of those for Curtis's truck!
















Carey


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Colorado~DirtBikers said:


> This new 6.2 gasser takes the place of the V10 right Curtis?
> 
> You have a 5speed auto right?
> 
> ...


1/2 ton 6.2L? Well they have announced the 6.2L in the Raptor!









IMO, the 6.8L will be missed in the pickups. It will soldier on in the Chassis cabs though...


----------



## Collinsfam_WY (Nov 9, 2006)

Nathan said:


> This new 6.2 gasser takes the place of the V10 right Curtis?
> 
> You have a 5speed auto right?
> 
> ...


1/2 ton 6.2L? Well they have announced the 6.2L in the Raptor!









IMO, the 6.8L will be missed in the pickups. It will soldier on in the Chassis cabs though...
[/quote]

Argh - yes - should have clarified about the 6.2l being in the Raptor. That truck is where I saw posted somewhat different power/torque specs than the superduties will get.

Carey - next time you are in this area, lemme know. I will load up the 91 perf/tow tune and let you take 'er for a ride. Even the 87 perf/tow tune is alot of fun. The 91 will quickly make you realize why big trucks shouldn't go real fast.

-CC


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

Sounds good Curtis.

Just called the boss and got a 31 foot caliber to Langley, BC. lol He has piles of vancouver trips. Knowone would take em during the olympics.

Guess I'll finish loading the dually and head for the plains.

Lets see.. 1300 miles to Elkhart, 2250 to Langley and then back to Elkhart.

I got like 6000 miles to do in the next 8-9 days. Will stop and spend a day with the Seattle Daughter and Grand Daughter.







I think I will surprise em.

Been fun chatting with you all this week while goofing at home.









Will be running across I94 so I will get to test out my new heater. I replaced all of the doors with metal ones and replaced the heater core. My heater box was totally plugged with mud and dirt. Sure be nice to have a cabin filter.. lol Something like that is way over the engineering ability of dodge I guess..

Sorry, off topic again..

Cant wait to see you guys again Curtis!

This trucker is over and out, 10-4?









Carey


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

Nathan said:


> This new 6.2 gasser takes the place of the V10 right Curtis?
> 
> You have a 5speed auto right?
> 
> ...


1/2 ton 6.2L? Well they have announced the 6.2L in the Raptor!










IMO, the 6.8L will be missed in the pickups. It will soldier on in the Chassis cabs though...
[/quote]

Yes Nathan. put the 6.2 in 1/2 tons. Its time ford steps up and runs with the rest of the others dogs.

Everyone else has 400hp 1/2 tons. We have been waiting for Ford for like....... Forever.

One reason Ford about lost it back 10 years ago is because they were overly conservative with engineering.

Now that they have free'd up engineering, look where you guys are going... Yes^^^^^ UP!

Put the 6.2 in standard F150's! Thats what people want! Do it!

Carey


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

So when are we going to be able to start pricing these???


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Colorado~DirtBikers said:


> This new 6.2 gasser takes the place of the V10 right Curtis?
> 
> You have a 5speed auto right?
> 
> ...


1/2 ton 6.2L? Well they have announced the 6.2L in the Raptor!









IMO, the 6.8L will be missed in the pickups. It will soldier on in the Chassis cabs though...
[/quote]

Yes Nathan. put the 6.2 in 1/2 tons. Its time ford steps up and runs with the rest of the others dogs.

Everyone else has 400hp 1/2 tons. We have been waiting for Ford for like....... Forever.

One reason Ford about lost it back 10 years ago is because they were overly conservative with engineering.

Now that they have free'd up engineering, look where you guys are going... Yes^^^^^ UP!

Put the 6.2 in standard F150's! Thats what people want! Do it!

Carey
[/quote]
Well, we had some less than ideal leadership 10 years ago. Things are a LOT better now, so hang on. BTW, you might be suprised at some of it, but keep an open mind and I think everyone will be happy.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

clarkely said:


> So when are we going to be able to start pricing these???


You're not the only one. I can't even get prices..... Pubicly however they have said there won't be a price increase, but options tend to vary.....


----------



## Collinsfam_WY (Nov 9, 2006)

You can get pricing from a guy over on thedieselgarage.com who is a fleet truck / commercial truck manager for a dealership. His forum name is HARLEY6LF250SDU. Name is Randy. He posts alot in the 2011 SD forum. Here is a thread he started.

This guy will price out 2011 SD's for you

-CC


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes (May 24, 2006)




----------



## WYOCAMPER (Mar 28, 2007)

collinsfam_tx said:


> 1. Boy am I ever glad that when we decided on a gasser we went ahead and grabbed up a V10 instead of waiting on the new 6.2 motor. We get fantastic torque out of the V10 that the new one doesn't come close to...especially with the few mods I have done to get mine to around 510tq.
> 
> -CC


WOW! Those numbers for the PowerStroke are just darn impressive! On the other hand, the 6.2L numbers are a bit dissapointing - especially since it will be the only gasser option in the SuperDuty. You can add me the list of V10 owners that will not be parting with their rig in any foreseen future...


----------



## Scooter (May 9, 2005)

Love my 2004 F250 V10. 
Plan on driving it till the paint falls off and I have to put a bullet through the radiator just like an old horse.
I was very disappointed to learn they dropped the V10.


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

They must be testing these trucks. Seen 1 in indiana and 1 outside of chicago. Dont know if they were the new diesel or gas. Was the new front end though.

Whoooo. Left the house fri night at 5pm. Its now tues night. Sitting in Moses Lake, Wa. Have driven 3198.7 miles since fri night.

Will deliver in Langely tomorrow and head for the girls house. Will be back in Elkhart Sunday night to do the trip over again.

Cant turn up the heater past halfway. It now runs me out of the truck. The mini cummins is doin me right. Over 10mpg the whole way. I have been makin er work too. No snow in the bitterroots. Pray for snow. Or the trees will burn come summer. 55 drgrees in wa. tonight. Crazy.

Will keep my eye out for one of these new fords and try and snap a pic for you guys.

Carey


----------



## Collinsfam_WY (Nov 9, 2006)

Dang Carey you are laying down the miles. Keep that big dodge between the lines and we will talk to you soon!

-CC


----------

